# Screen Splitter? -Beamer mit einem Eingang,  Bild von 4 Bildquellen?



## warawarawiiu (28. Januar 2016)

Hi,

Gibt es so eine Art Screen Splitter?
Um bspw 4 ps4 an einem Screen zu betreiben?
Bzw. 4 PC?

Danke für eure Hilfe 
Ich find da nix.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Januar 2016)

Equip HDMI Splitter 4-fach (332714) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## warawarawiiu (28. Januar 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Equip HDMI Splitter 4-fach (332714) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Das ist nicht das was ich suche.
Das gerät aus deinem link verteilt nur ein einziges Signal bspw. Meines PC auf 2 Displays..... das selbe Bild.

Ich möchte aber das Signal von 4 PC an einen einzigen heim eingang des beamer senden und die box soll das Bild vierteln.

Also 4player Split Screen über 4 verschiedenen pc an einem einzigen eingang.

Wie es bspw. Moderne monitore auch tun (meiner unten in der sig z.b kann auf dem Screen das Bild mehrerer geräte geviertelt von einem vga gerät, hdmi, dvi, displayport usw anzeigen)


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2016)

Das funktioniert nicht.
Dafür muss der Beamer das können und er muss 4 Videoeingänge haben.


----------



## Quat (28. Januar 2016)

Mal überlegen, was das Ding können müßte.
4 digitale Bildsignal zu einem Signal zusammenrechnen, in Echtzeit, wenn's geht noch mit mindestens 60 FPS.
Ok könnte ich mir vorstellen! Aber warscheinlich wär es günstiger, gleich 4 Monitore zusammenschrauben oder 4 Beamer zusammenstellen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. Januar 2016)

Schade. Ich finde ebenfalls nur Lösungen ab ca. 1200€.

Komisch dass die Hardware so teuer ist...... ich meine, mein normaler pcmomitor von Phillips kann das ja auch und stellt 1, 2, 3 oder 4 unabhängige Bilder gleichzeitig dar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da denke ich mir mal dass die reine Hardware die das berechnet nicht so teuer sein kann..... und das in einer separaten box mit ein uns Ausgängen unterzubringen was praktisch im Monitor steckt sollte doch recht günstig zu machen sein.
Evtl..ne Marktlücke 

Wäre eben gerade auf dem beamer toll gewesen 

Trotzdem danke


----------



## Quat (30. Januar 2016)

Ich würde da, ohne detaillierte Kenntnisse, einen Unterschied erkennen.
Der Monitor kann sein Display in mehrere Bilder, je Quelle aufteilen. Eine komplette Neuberechnung des Bildes ist nicht nötig, es wird maximal skalieren, bei UHD nicht mal das.
Ein externes Gerät hat aber keinen Zugang zum Display des Monitors oder dessen Controller, muss also alle vier Quellen zu einem Bild zusammenrechnen.
Das braucht gehörig Leistung, selbst wenn in Hardware gerechnet wird. Könnte ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## dekay55 (30. Januar 2016)

Ja das brauch gewaltig Power, sowas gibts zwar wirklch zu Kaufen, aber ist dann eher für was für Überwachungstechnik.
 ich hab z.b Karte von Matrix Vision die kann 16 Signale Externe Bild Signale zusammenlegen und auf einen Bildschirm ausgeben, das ist allerdings ne verdammt flotte DualGPU Karte die mal weit über 2000 steine gekostet hat.


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. Januar 2016)

Gibt es denn eine art tv karte mit mehreren Eingängen damit ich das über diese karte meinen pc an den beamer weiterleiten könnte?


----------



## Quat (30. Januar 2016)

Hat dein TV vielleicht 'n Ausgang?


----------



## dekay55 (30. Januar 2016)

Ja gibt es, hab doch gesagt ich hab so ne Karte nur eben mit 16 eingaengen, schau mal nach Matrix Vision karten die sind extra dafür gebaut.


----------

